
Show HN: icanhazdadjoke – dad joke api with slack/alexa integrations - brettlangdon
https://icanhazdadjoke.com/
======
brettlangdon
Hello,

I am the creator of
[https://icanhazdadjoke.com/](https://icanhazdadjoke.com/). As the product is
closing in on it's 1000th Slack installation, I figured it is about time I
start to tell the world more about it.

This project was a silly weekend idea that I had that slowly has grown
organically into over 900 Slack installs (with about 300-400 Slack
interactions per day), and over 50 Alexa installations (with around 10
interactions per day) without any marketing.

For those interested, the tech stack is:

* Python/Flask ([http://flask.pocoo.org/](http://flask.pocoo.org/))

* Flask-Ask ([https://github.com/johnwheeler/flask-ask](https://github.com/johnwheeler/flask-ask))

* Elasticsearch ([https://www.elastic.co/](https://www.elastic.co/))

* AWS S3 ([https://aws.amazon.com/s3/](https://aws.amazon.com/s3/))

* Caddy web server ([https://caddyserver.com/](https://caddyserver.com/))

* Cloudflare ([https://www.cloudflare.com/](https://www.cloudflare.com/))

I am happy to answer any questions anyone might have about the product.

